# Age of Empires



## Esioul (Aug 10, 2004)

Anyone here play this thing? I've been playing it lately, trying to do the Barbarosa campaign, but I have so many horrid enemies who won't leave me alone for a minute, and I keep running out of gold and stone and there's no way to get anymore.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 10, 2004)

Ah - Age of Empires II. 

 Actually, I think I remember this campaign - is this where you are on the island in the center of the map? Land surrounded by a river. In which case, one of the first things you need to do is cut yourself off from the mainland with stone walls, then while protected, you can then exploit the island's natural resources to build a strong army. Do ensure you create some defensive units - scorpions on "hold position" behind gates can be exceptionally good, especially when present in number. 

 Attack the enemy one by one, but do remember to fortify any new gains - wall off new conquered areas, specifically in the narrow forest passages, and bring in villagers to ravage the new found resources.

 Also - there's a small group of Mongols to the far east of the map - send your scout there when you have some extra gold around, to buy them out, then harry nearby enemy settlements.


----------



## Esioul (Aug 10, 2004)

Those Mongols were a disaster for me. Those siege weapons they had kept accidently wanting to attack the blue people, but instead they attacked all the other Mongols so in the end I had to Mongold left. 

The problem with my armies was that they seemed to get destroyed very easily by hoards of pikemen. Which enemies are best to destory first? I built walls fairly promptly because I hate enemies running around my town and sticking pikes into my villagers when I'm trying to concentrate on controlling my army. The stupid trebuchet kept unpacking itself when I didn't want it to so my attacks were a bit of a disaster.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 11, 2004)

Lou, you should play Age of Mythology.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 11, 2004)

With Age of Empires half the battle is simply controlling your units. Pikemen are easily wiped out by other foot troops. Scorions in number are an absolutely winning combination, because - unlike the mangonels - they will not kill your own troops.

And get 40 scorpions together as a single unit and almost nothing can touch them - when I played noline it was the "done thing" for winning - especially in blackforest scenarios, where everything is kept narrow, and scorpions have full impact.

Hm...tempted to install it again...


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 11, 2004)

Have either of you played Age of Mythology?  I bought the Titans expansion pack, which is apparently tremendous, but have lost disc one of the original game so can not play it.  Should I test those copyright laws?


----------



## Esioul (Aug 11, 2004)

I haven't got Age of Mythology. If it ever gets any cheaper I might buy it. Today I've been playing a random map, but bombard cannons have been the bane of my existence. I'm quite chuffed withmyself for working out the benefits of having a box formation though, with things like archers and monks in the middle and hand-to-hand units protecting them on the outside.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 11, 2004)

The blood of Alexander runs through thy veins fen woman!


----------



## AmonRa (Aug 12, 2004)

i bought age of empires a few weeks ago, before that i was playing wacraft 3(another RTS) im used to the controls of WC, and even tho they r quite similar, they can still b alot more diicult, for example there is no attack move in age of empires , so all my units walk past the enemy and half of them are killed before they start to attack.


in the end i gave up on the joan of arc conquest, where it wanted me to kill 3 castles, one castle is hard enough... and 90% of the game time is just collecting resources and building units. then therss about 10 minutes of fighting at the end ^^


----------

